# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  Էկզորցիստը / The Exorcist

## Ռուֆուս

*The Exorcist/Էկզորցիստը*



*Ռեժիսյոր՝* Վիլյամ Ֆրիդկին
*Դերերում՝* Էլեն Բերստին, Լինդա Բլեյր, Մաքս Վոն Սիդով, Ջեյսըն Միլլեր
*Տարեթիվը՝* 1973
*IMDB ռեյտինգը՝* 8.1 (բոլոր ժամանակների լավագույն 250 ֆիլմերի ցանկում 188-րդ տեղում է)
*Rotten Tomatoes-ի ռեյտինգը՝* 83% 
Ներկայացվել է օսկար մրցանակի 10 անվանակարգերում, շահել է 2 մրցանակ:

Գիտե՞ք ինչի չեմ սիրում վերջին ժամանակների սարսափ ֆիլմերը ու գժվում հին, Նոյի թվի սարսափ ֆիլմերի համար: Հին ֆիլմերում հատուկ էֆեկտները մինիմալ քանակությամբ են, որովհետև էն ժամանակները տեխնոլոգիաները դեռևս էդ աստիճանի զարգացած չէին: Դրա համար էլ հին սարսափ ֆիլմերի հաջողությունը ամբողջովին կախված էր դերասանական խաղի վարպետությունից: Իսկ նոր ֆիլմերը բառիս բուն իմաստով ողողված են էֆեկտներով, իսկ դերասանական խաղը դառնում է լրիվ երկրորդական բան: Ու չնայած հին սարսափ ֆիլմերը հիմա այդքան էլ «սարսափելի» չեն թվում, սակայն միևնույնն է ինչ-որ չափի կարողանում են առեղծվածային ու վախենալու տրամադրություն ստեղծել: 

Հին սարսափ ֆիլմերի կլասիկ գործ է «Էքսորցիստ» ֆիլմը, որը պատմում է դիվահար մի աղջկա մասին: Սկսենք ֆիլմի դերասանական կազմից:  :Smile: 

Էլեն Բերստինին ճանաչում էի «Ռեքվիեմ Երազի համար» ֆիլմից, որտեղ բառիս բուն իմաստով Էլենը սպանում էր իր դերասանական արտակարգ խաղով: Ես կյանքումս նման բարձր որակի դերասանական խաղ դեռ չէի տեսել: Էս ֆիլմում էլ Էլենը արտակարգ է խաղում, ինչի համար էլ նոմինացվել էր Օսկար մրցանակի:

Լինդա Բլեյրը ֆիլմի նկարահանման ժամանակ ընդամենը 14 տարեկան էր ու էդ տարիքում պարզապես հրաշալի էր կատարում դիվահար աղջկա չափից դուրս դժվար դերը, որի համար նույնպես նոմինիցավել էր Օսկար մրցանակի համար:

Մեկ էլ երաժշտությունը ինձ շատ դուր եկավ, որը շատ լավ էր խոսում ֆիլմի հետ: Ֆիլմում օգտագործել էին Կշիշտով Պենդերեցկու ու Ջեք Նիցշեի ստեղծագործություններից, իսկ հիմնական երաժշտությունը Մայք Օլդֆիլդի "Tubular Bells" կոմպոզիցիան էր.




Մի խոսքով, եթե չեք վախենում Նոյի թվի սարսափ ֆիլմ դիտել, անպայման նայեք, վախենալու պահերը ապահովված են  :Scare:

----------

Barekendan (05.02.2011), Freeman (07.11.2010), Mark Pauler (29.01.2011), Yellow Raven (29.01.2011)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Նոր էս ֆիլմն էի նայում :Smile: 
Պարզապես ցնցող դերասանական խաղ էր,Լինդա Բլեյրն ամենամեծ բացահայտումն էր իմ համար... Ուղղակի փայլումա ինքը :Love: 
Մաքս ֆոն Սիդոուն էս ֆիլմում ընդամենը 44 տարեկանա, բայց ծերունի քահանայի դերն այնպես էր կատարում, որ հատուկ մտել նորից ստուգել եմ տարիքը :Jpit:  Հայ-հայա համոզվում էի, որ ինքը իսկականից էդ կինոյում յոթանասունին մոտա :Jpit: 
Էլենը ինչքան էլ լավ եր խաղում, բայց մեկա <<Ռեքվիեմ>>-ի իր դերին չէր հասնի:

Հ.Գ.Ի դեպ ֆիլմը երկու Օսկար է տարել` սաունդթրեքի( :Love: ) ու հարմարեցված լավագույն սցենարի համար :Smile:

----------

Barekendan (05.02.2011), Ռուֆուս (29.01.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Պարզապես ցնցող դերասանական խաղ էր,Լինդա Բլեյրն ամենամեծ բացահայտումն էր իմ համար... Ուղղակի փայլումա ինքը


Ես սենց հնադարյան սարսափ ֆիլմերից սովորաբար չեմ վատանում, բայց էն դրվագում, որտեղ

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Լինդա Բլեյրի հերոսուհին սարդանման քայլվածքով աստիճաններով իջնում էր, բավականին էր, որ ինձ ինֆարկտի հասցներ :O

Հանճարեղ ֆիլմա  :Smile:

----------

Freeman (30.01.2011), Yellow Raven (30.01.2011), Հայկօ (29.01.2011)

----------


## ivy

Ես էդ ֆիլմից սարսափում եմ: Այ հիմա հիշեցրեցիք, չեմ կարողանալու քնել...
Էդ դիվահար աղջկանից ավելի վախենալու բան կյանքումս չեմ տեսել: Ֆիլմն էլ մի տեսակ դանդաղ տեմպ ունի, ու դա ամեն ինչ ավելի ահավոր է դարձնում...

----------

Barekendan (05.02.2011), Kita (30.01.2011), Հայկօ (30.01.2011), Ռուֆուս (30.01.2011)

----------


## Skeptic

Չեմ ուզում հերետիկոսություն անել, բայց ֆիլմը ընդհանուր առմամբ ինձ դուր չեկավ: Ինչ խոսք, պետք ա արժանին մատուցել դերասաններին լավ խաղի համար, բայց, որպես սարսափ-ֆիլմ, չտպավորեց:  :Pardon: 



Քանի հիշել եմ, դրա պարոդիան նայեմ` Լեսլի Նիլսենի մասնակցությամբ:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ես սենց հնադարյան սարսափ ֆիլմերից սովորաբար չեմ վատանում, բայց էն դրվագում, որտեղ
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Լինդա Բլեյրի հերոսուհին սարդանման քայլվածքով աստիճաններով իջնում էր, բավականին էր, որ ինձ ինֆարկտի հասցներ :O


Իմ մոտ էլ ամենաշատը էդ պահը տպավորվեց :Jpit: 
Էդ աղջիկը վերջնա :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

Ինչ ուզում եք ասեք, բայց երբ սարսափ ֆիլմի գլխավոր կերպարը փոքրիկ աղջիկ է, դրանք ամենավախենալու ֆիլմերն են: Ես մեկ էլ էն «Զանգ»-ից եմ էդպես սարսափահար եղել (ավելի շատ՝ ճապոնական տարբերակից): Էդ աչոնիկների մեջ ինչ-որ ահավոր սարսափելի բան կա, որ տղա լինեին, էդքան վախենալու հո չէր լինի:  :Jpit: 

Էս գրառումս՝ հեռու Հայկօ-ի ականջից :poqriksatkac  :Jpit:

----------

Kita (30.01.2011), Հայկօ (30.01.2011), Ռուֆուս (30.01.2011)

----------


## Kita

Վայ փաստորեն ես էս ֆիլմը նայել եմ և նույնիսկ վաղուց :LOL:  Երևի դպրոցում էի դեռ ու վրես ոչ մի ահասարսուռ, ահավոր ազդեցություն չի թողել :Jpit:  ::}: 
Էն տարիներին ուժաստիկ (պրիտոմ ինձ համար ծիծաղալու) կինոներ էին նկարում` էֆեկտների, նոր հնարավորությունների պակասից ելնելով ոչ այնքան տպավորիչ և ինձ համար խնդալու , ինձ համար նմանատիպ ֆիլմի շարքից էր :Jpit: 
Տենց ::}:

----------

Skeptic (30.01.2011)

----------

